# Mastermind Meets The MS362C-M



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)




----------



## nmurph (May 21, 2014)

Delete this thread and continue with the 461 debate  .


----------



## rburg (May 21, 2014)

I look forward to these threads myself.


----------



## cutforfun (May 21, 2014)

If "the legend" Simon won't do a build thread on it , second best will do.


----------



## cgraham1 (May 21, 2014)

opcorn: We're waiting...


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2014)

I want muh damm cookie now


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 21, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 21, 2014)

I thought Randy baked pies not cookies?


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

I'm dusting off the video camera.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Initial impression.......this saw is a turd.


----------



## nmurph (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> .......this saw is a turd.


 
Not for long...


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

It has already been muffler modded by the owner......it looks like it will melt the brake handle as is. We shall see. 

Baseline video is uploading.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Here we go!!! Been waiting awhile!


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

The chain seems to be pretty sharp.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm dusting off the video camera.


How does it compare, weight wise, with an old 028? Shoot out!


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Good question......I've not picked up an 028 in a long while Duane.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

7 minutes on the video.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The chain seems to be pretty sharp.



How big of a cookie did that make ?


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Work some magic with the dremel and burr!! lol!! It doesnt have but like 1/2 tank through it so far


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> How big of a cookie did that make ?



Keebler would be proud.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Crap.....something went wrong with the upload.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Work some magic with the dremel and burr!! lol!! It doesnt have but like 1/2 tank through it so far



The way Mustang Mike carried on, I figured it would blow the log outta the stand.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2014)

Well chips and cookies for lunch then ,not the healthiest ,but full of fiberes ...........


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The way Mustang Mike carried on, I figured it would blow the log outta the stand.


I remember him saying it took about 5 tanks to wake up but I only put about a half tank through it and then boxed it up to you. Mustang has been quite lately?


----------



## RedFir Down (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The way Mustang Mike carried on, I figured it would blow the log outta the stand.


Randy after reading this I couldn't stop laughing out loud!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

I can't get the dang video to upload......

I'll have to wait till I'm in the house on the desktop puter.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I can't get the dang video to upload......
> 
> I'll have to wait till I'm in the house on the desktop puter.


Dont know if im lookin foward to watchin turd video!!!! lol!


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

It was real easy to bog it down, and even stop the chain.....


----------



## Treespotter (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Initial impression.......this saw is a turd.


Haha, what did you expect after the 6100. 

Wolter


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It was real easy to bog it down, and even stop the chain.....


Thoso big spikes dont help do they?I actually havethe medium size 362 dual spikes for it


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

That chain might be too aggressive for it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That chain might be too aggressive for it.


Here, let me dull that for ya'...


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 21, 2014)

5 tanks and remove the spark screen and she'll run with a 044


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Really?

Any 044?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 21, 2014)

Not any only MustangMike's will......so he says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

Well the ****ing video will not upload.......I've wasted about 2.5 hours of my life on this.

I'm done for today. 

Bye.


----------



## CJ1 (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well the ****ing video will not upload.......I've wasted about 2.5 hours of my life on this.
> 
> I'm done for today.
> 
> Bye.


And just think of all the things you could have done with that time, even if it was sitting in a lawn chair sipping a cool one and enjoying life. BUT NOOOO we have to fool with crap that annoys the heck out of us!!! I am going to kill a few trees then a fish or 2. CJ


----------



## 7sleeper (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well the ****ing video will not upload.......I've wasted about 2.5 hours of my life on this.
> 
> I'm done for today.
> 
> Bye.


And I wasted of my life!!! 5 min reading through this thread hoping for the initial video... 

Thanks for the effort!

7


----------



## Ron660 (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Really?
> 
> Any 044?


 Hard to believe it'll stay with an 044!!


----------



## mopar1rules (May 21, 2014)

I don't have a 362, but I do have a 361 and a 044 and the 361 will get whooped by the 044. The 044 is my favorite saw in my arsenal.

The 361 and I would assume the 362 is the same for this, but the 361 snuffs out like nothing if you use the spikes.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

mopar1rules said:


> I don't have a 362, but I do have a 361 and a 044 and the 361 will get whooped by the 044. The 044 is my favorite saw in my arsenal.
> 
> The 361 and I would assume the 362 is the same for this, but the 361 snuffs ot like nothing if you use the spikes.


Ya and I left the magnum spikes on.there before I shipped it to Mastermind! Hes probably cussing me!!


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

mopar1rules said:


> I don't have a 362, but I do have a 361 and a 044 and the 361 will get whooped by the 044. The 044 is my favorite saw in my arsenal.
> 
> The 361 and I would assume the 362 is the same for this, but the 361 snuffs out like nothing if you use the spikes.


What about if u ported the 361?


----------



## sgrizz (May 21, 2014)

I am sure randy will get the video up for us .


----------



## farmer steve (May 21, 2014)

and we wait with baited breath...........

was there a disc in the video cam?


----------



## LowVolt (May 21, 2014)

I know you have done this a million times Randy but what is the issue? You upload to YouTube then embed in the thread right?

FU xenForo!


----------



## hseII (May 21, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> 5 tanks and remove the spark screen and she'll run with a 044
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mastermind said:


> Really?
> 
> Any 044?



Not Mine 

My 044 that is


----------



## mopar1rules (May 21, 2014)

KG441c said:


> What about if u ported the 361?


Then the game changes. I have seen a video of Stumpy's 361 run pretty strong.


----------



## audible fart (May 21, 2014)

Should've got an MS390.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

audible fart said:


> Should've got an MS390.


not!! i have a 461


----------



## audible fart (May 21, 2014)

KG441c said:


> not!! i have a 461



MS390


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

audible fart said:


> MS390
> View attachment 351541


lol!! na ill pass


----------



## Ron660 (May 21, 2014)

audible fart said:


> Should've got an MS390.


I used a ms390 to cut firewood for 8 years and never had a problem. Sold it for a larger saw. Wish I would have keep it.


----------



## MustangMike (May 21, 2014)

KG, I have not been quiet, you just have not been looking in the right places. For the record, when I first broke the 362 C-M in, I thought it ran close to as good as my bone stock 044. Then I added a dual port muffler and K&N filter to the 044 and it is on a whole different level. (also moved the hi & low screws 1/8 turn out).

The 362 is lighter, smooth and cuts well, but it does not have the torque of the 044. For wood 15" or less I prefer the 362, for wood over 20" I prefer the 044. For in between, flip a coin.

Sorry if I built your expectations too high Randy, lets see what you can do with this thing.

(KG, aren't you glad he is not working on your camera?).


----------



## MustangMike (May 21, 2014)

And for the record, I did report that my saw bogged easily until I ran about 5 tanks of fuel through it. The owners manual say break in is 5 - 15 tanks!

So if you are running a saw that has not yet been broken it, yes, it will run like a turd.

Hey, I offered to send my fully broken in 362 to you, but as I recall you were the one that did not have the time.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Why has this turned into lets see if the 362 is a 044 or bigger saw?I bought the 362 as a 59cc saw and thats what it is . I bought this for my small saw to cut smaller wood and a 461 for bigger wood.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 21, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Why has this turned into lets see if the 362 is a 044 or bigger saw?I bought the 362 as a 59cc saw and thats what it is . I bought this for my small saw to cut smaller wood and a 461 for bigger wood.


Because if the thread doesn't go sideways or off topic by post #50 its not officially a Mastermind thread so we were working on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Because if the thread doesn't go sideways or off topic by post #50 its not officially a Mastermind thread so we were working on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok!! ill shut up now!! Lol!! Seems to me though that theres alot of people here just waiting for the 362 to turn out to be a real turd??


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 21, 2014)

Nothing Randy builds is a turd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (May 21, 2014)

Another effed up mastermind build thread. This is ghey.


----------



## MustangMike (May 21, 2014)

KG, didn't you trade the 441 in on the 461?


----------



## bryanr2 (May 21, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> How does it compare, weight wise, with an old 028? Shoot out!



I betcha I know where theres a 359 that will solid spank this 362.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Another effed up mastermind build thread. This is ghey.



I'm pretty burnt out on this site.......it's probably showing in my actions.

I'll make another video in the morning and upload it in the house.


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> KG, didn't you trade the 441 in on the 461?


Ya it was acting up on the hot start issue and dealer couldnt figure it out so he swapped it for the difference in a 461.I ask around opinions of another 441c, 461, or a 660 and everyone recommended the 461 and so far Im very happy with it


----------



## big t double (May 21, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nothing Randy builds is a turd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill bet if he eats a lot of burritos he can build a mean turd....im sorry, i felt like you set that up on purpose. I'm gonna go have another beer and go to bed. now i know why the guy is burnt out here....


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 21, 2014)

During break in period my 362cm bogged out under load like the first batch of 201T's! It's a hell of alot stronger now. Still breaking in... on tank 12/13 now. Still flush cutting small stumps it will bog down and I have to pull it out of the cut and clear it up, stick er' back in. But a half tank? Its gonna be very turd like indeed. overall I now am really liking it. Next is porting. But I wanted to break it in first. Im eager Randy, carry on buddy!! Thanks for the effort. I get burnt out coming on here at times. So props to you my friend...


----------



## luckydad (May 21, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Ya it was acting up on the hot start issue and dealer couldnt figure it out so he swapped it for the difference in a 461.I ask around opinions of another 441c, 461, or a 660 and everyone recommended the 461 and so far Im very happy with it


You sent the wrong saw in to be ported. Just sayn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure there are very good gains to be had in the 362......


----------



## KG441c (May 21, 2014)

Stihl n Wood said:


> During break in period my 362cm bogged out under load like the first batch of 201T's! It's a hell of alot stronger now. Still breaking in... on tank 12/13 now. Still flush cutting small stumps it will bog down and I have to pull it out of the cut and clear it up, stick er' back in. But a half tank? Its gonna be very turd like indeed. overall I now am really liking it. Next is porting. But I wanted to break it in first. Im eager Randy, carry on buddy!! Thanks for the effort. I get burnt out coming on here at times. So props to you my friend...





luckydad said:


> You sent the wrong saw in to be ported. Just sayn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that will come but I dont know if ill survive AS until then!!! lol


----------



## Ron660 (May 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure there are very good gains to be had in the 362......


Wonder if the 362 has the same exhaust flow into the transfer ports as the 461?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty burnt out on this site.......it's probably showing in my actions.
> .....


I have been expecting it for some time. I just want to thank you for your work sofar. I have learned a lot from you!

Thanks!

7


----------



## jeff taswelder (May 22, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I have been expecting it for some time. I just want to thank you for your work sofar. I have learned a lot from you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 7




The site has changed so much. Most of the old hands have moved on, and many of the ones that stayed just seem to enjoy arguing and contribute little meaningful content. There are a lot of new guys here, and that is the life of the site, thank God for them. I just hope that they don't pick up the bad habit of hostile debate from the few bad apples, and allow that to become the norm around here. At one time this site was so full of great information.......now when any subject is discussed it becomes a sounding board for the armchair know it alls that have little real experience with the matter at hand. 

I still don't like this XenForo format either.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The site has changed so much. Most of the old hands have moved on, and many of the ones that stayed just seem to enjoy arguing and contribute little meaningful content. There are a lot of new guys here, and that is the life of the site, thank God for them. I just hope that they don't pick up the bad habit of hostile debate from the few bad apples, and allow that to become the norm around here. At one time this site was so full of great information.......now when any subject is discussed it becomes a sounding board for the armchair know it alls that have little real experience with the matter at hand.
> 
> I still don't like this XenForo format either.




Well said.


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Wonder if the 362 has the same exhaust flow into the transfer ports as the 461?



I don't know that answer, but the muffler is just a wide open tin can (no baffles).


----------



## 7sleeper (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The site has changed so much. Most of the old hands have moved on, and many of the ones that stayed just seem to enjoy arguing and contribute little meaningful content. There are a lot of new guys here, and that is the life of the site, thank God for them. I just hope that they don't pick up the bad habit of hostile debate from the few bad apples, and allow that to become the norm around here. At one time this site was so full of great information.......now when any subject is discussed it becomes a sounding board for the armchair know it alls that have little real experience with the matter at hand.
> 
> I still don't like this XenForo format either.


Your views and experience has been expressed by quite a few over the years, even before the new format was introduced. And yes I understand you very well.

7


----------



## Ron660 (May 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I don't know that answer, but the muffler is just a wide open tin can (no baffles).


 
Probably not then since it's mtronics. Really doesn't matter now, Mastermind will open it up like Moses did the Red Sea!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The site has changed so much. Most of the old hands have moved on, and many of the ones that stayed just seem to enjoy arguing and contribute little meaningful content. There are a lot of new guys here, and that is the life of the site, thank God for them. I just hope that they don't pick up the bad habit of hostile debate from the few bad apples, and allow that to become the norm around here. At one time this site was so full of great information.......now when any subject is discussed it becomes a sounding board for the armchair know it alls that have little real experience with the matter at hand.
> 
> I still don't like this XenForo format either.


I seriously doubt if this is the total answer, but there is a sub-forum of hot saws that is modded work saws. There would be less traffic over there, but that may not be all bad, given some of the issues you have brought up. I have said this before and at risk of repeating myself, I don't want these guys pi$$ing you off to the point that you don't want to post anything. I want to learn something, not just argue with somebody.

Now FWIW, I ate a whole lemon sponge pie that the wife bought from the church ladies on Tuesday (by myself). It's been what, two days? My outlook has improved considerable. I haven't had any failed uploads but life aint' too bad....


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

I moved the video from the laptop to the desktop......now I'm trying to upload it again. If it fails again, I'll make a new video.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (May 22, 2014)

No kidding that thing I'd turd.


----------



## MasterMech (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Finally.



Randy, is this the first 362C you have had in the shop? Most experiences with the MS362C-M (bone stock) I have heard about have been very positive, with the saw getting noticeably better as it breaks in. I know I didn't think much of my 261C-M until after tank 5 or 6. Now I wish I had gotten some hands on with Dex's 362 last weekend.......


----------



## nmurph (May 22, 2014)

It doesn't scare any 044 I've ever run...or a mm262 for that matter.


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the video Randy, sorry you had to go through so much trouble to post it.

I wish you had a broken in saw, as several of us have reported the difference in performance, the new saws bog easily.

I know you don't have the time to run 5 tanks of fuel through it, but I'm concerned that if the saw is not broken it it will not accurately reflect the results of your work.

Best of Luck with it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2014)

If you can see the look on my face ,nuff said ..........fix that thing will ya


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

When broken in, it will compete favorably with a 562, they will be very close.


----------



## nmurph (May 22, 2014)

You can get a very good idea of a saws performance when it's fresh out of the box. A saw with seated rings is good for 5-10psi and it will spool up a touch faster as the bearings limber up and the metals mate. But it's not anything that's going to change the tilt of the earth as you seem to think.


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

nmurph said:


> You can get a very good idea of a saws performance when it's fresh out of the box. A saw with seated rings is good for 5-10psi and it will spool up a touch faster as the bearings limber up and the metals mate. But it's not anything that's going to change the tilt of the earth as you seem to think.




I don't know if it is mechanical break in or M-Tronic, but if you read the posts (even in this thread) from others with 362/261 M-Tronic, the difference between broken in and not broken in is far more than any other saw I ever had, and I have expressed this in the past, even on the Stihl website when I reviewed the saw (the 1st review for it). I can't explain why, it is just my (and others) observation.


----------



## RedFir Down (May 22, 2014)

I can start to hear the broken record beginning to play again.


----------



## redfin (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm pretty burnt out on this site.......it's probably showing in my actions.
> 
> I'll make another video in the morning and upload it in the house.


If you have ever had the desire to see any of central Pa's attractions I would be more than happy to show you around for you to un-charr. Maybe hit Raystown lake for some trolling fun.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

Mike, the saw won't be broken in when I'm done either......so your point is moot.


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Mike, the saw won't be broken in when I'm done either......so your point is moot.



I've got 7-8 tanks through mine Randy. It's definitely stronger than day one. After about 4-5 it got noticeably better..

It should be there Mon or Tues. I shipped it this morning. Your more than welcome to compare it against this saw after porting? I would love to see side by side before and after video (using same B & C of course).


----------



## Yukon Stihl (May 22, 2014)

I remember when computers came out in snowmobiles,everyone that had one with a comp said they had to get a set amount of time on the comp,then the break in tune would disappear and power would increase.I'v heard the same about the new semi's as well.
So it may be the mtronics controling the tune till x amount of time is on the saw.
Hell with computers it may be a yellow guy controlling it from the other side of the world and you would never know it,
Thomas


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

That is a possibility.....although, I did manage to coax a 40% increase in cut speed out of a MS261C while it was still on it's first tank.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2014)

Do you have time to try a less aggressive off the roll chain Randy ,untouched rakers even ? that may help with that bogging some ,the chips off that chain look like a chain i would grind for a hot 75cc saw


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

I agree Brian.....the chain is probably a little aggressive. It is just a round filed chain though.......


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I agree Brian.....the chain is probably a little aggressive. It is just a round filed chain though.......




well maybe it will be fine once you do your mods inside


----------



## barneyrb (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I agree Brian.....the chain is probably a little aggressive. It is just a round filed chain though.......


Hell, that chain was chunkin way more than chips, BTW, I like that kind of chain......


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

I've got a new 18" B&C I can use if you think I should.


----------



## Kfd518 (May 22, 2014)

Starting to see the increase on mine. Been waiting for this thread Randy, thanks for your input and knowledge here on AS.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

I'm finishing up a MS460 right now.......I do a bunch of those.


----------



## nmurph (May 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Hell, that chain was chunkin way more than chips, BTW, I like that kind of chain......


 
Me too. Keep a light hand on it and the throttle pegged.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a new 18" B&C I can use if you think I should.



In my experience the round is a little grabbier and loads the saw more than the square does ,most guys will be running round though ,so for testing may be smarter with the round for comparison ,i know you are busy ,and those vids take time away from your day ,if when ported it shows an increase with the chain you just ran you did your job ,a load is a load when testing ,could always throw that chain on the 460 you just did ,that will tell you if it is too aggressive or not also


----------



## barneyrb (May 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> In my experience the round is a little grabbier and loads the saw more than the square does ,most guys will be running round though ,so for testing may be smarter with the round for comparison ,i know you are busy ,and those vids take time away from your day ,if when ported it shows an increase with the chain you just ran you did your job ,a load is a load when testing ,could always throw that chain on the 460 you just did ,that will tell you if it is too aggressive or not also



Ole Fred G may be smarter than he looks........maybe......


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm finishing up a MS460 right now.......I do a bunch of those.



And do them well


----------



## wyk (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That is a possibility.....although, I did manage to coax a 40% increase in cut speed out of a MS261C while it was still on it's first tank.



Did ya get a baseline compression check on that puppy? There's always a lot of talk about a saw "getting stronger after 250 tanks" etc. But, the truth is, it's only gaining 10-15 psi or so. It's a bit stronger when the rings break in, but only just. When your ported saw blows 190psi the first tank, breaking in the rings is basically moot.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

See.......everyone misses this. 

The rings breaking has very little to do with the saw getting stronger as it breaks in. 

Anyone that builds saw engines from the crankshaft up understands.

Spin a freshly assembled bottom end around before the seals are installed........you can breathe on it and it will spin. Drive in the seals......and it's hard to turn.


----------



## AuerX (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> See.......everyone misses this.
> 
> The rings breaking has very little to do with the saw getting stronger as it breaks in.
> 
> ...



I certainly did not know this, Thank You!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> See.......everyone misses this.
> 
> The rings breaking has very little to do with the saw getting stronger as it breaks in.
> 
> ...



New guide bar will have similar resistance ,i like one that has some time on it over a new one ,makes the wheels on the bus go round and round mo bettah


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

In case you guys are wondering why I've not added more to this thread.......I've got two more of these saws to do. One is in route......it has some time on it, the other is still new in the box. I wanna give this a good go......lets wait on Dexter's saw so we can compared one that has some time to one that is muffler modded, and a brand new one.


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

I feel left out of the party, too bad I can't send it now.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

You scare me Mike.


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In case you guys are wondering why I've not added more to this thread.......I've got two more of these saws to do. One is in route......it has some time on it, the other is still new in the box. I wanna give this a good go......lets wait on Dexter's saw so we can compared one that has some time to one that is muffler modded, and a brand new one.



Mine has a muff mod  Sorry buddy.. Done by yours truly. It's not a hack job, but if you want a new can? I will pay for it if you can get a hold of it? Just let me know the pricing? I was gonna buy one 2 weeks just because and never did. 


It does run better. We there its the seals, bearings, or just my imagination 


But I would love to see the ported vs muff mod vs out of the box. 

Do as you see fit and take your time on this one. No hurry like the last two saws. But I wanna thank you again for them. That 460 is a Beast!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

It is on the way......correct? 

I have a new muffler.....


----------



## Mike from Maine (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In case you guys are wondering why I've not added more to this thread.......I've got two more of these saws to do. One is in route......it has some time on it, the other is still new in the box. I wanna give this a good go......lets wait on Dexter's saw so we can compared one that has some time to one that is muffler modded, and a brand new one.


Maybe you should throw a 290 into the mix, it can't be much worse.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

You know what Mike? Jon made a couple of cuts in that chuck of maple with a modded 390XP.......that wood makes a saw look slow.


----------



## MustangMike (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You scare me Mike.




Why is that Randy, I didn't think anything scared you!


----------



## cutforfun (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In case you guys are wondering why I've not added more to this thread.......I've got two more of these saws to do. One is in route......it has some time on it, the other is still new in the box. I wanna give this a good go......lets wait on Dexter's saw so we can compared one that has some time to one that is muffler modded, and a brand new one.



Thanks for not giving up on the build threads(best part of arboristsite), lets lock this ***** up and give you the key so when your ready it can get rolling again. Maybe it will keep it from being filled with crap.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

cutforfun said:


> Thanks for not giving up on the build threads(best part of arboristsite), lets lock this ***** up and give you the key so when your ready it can get rolling again. Maybe it will keep it from being filled with crap.



I'll just do a new one when I'm really ready. 

Good points were made about the saw getting better as it got more time on it.......I'd like to test that.


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It is on the way......correct?
> 
> I have a new muffler.....



Yes. It's on the way. Shipped today. Should arrive Tues? What do you want for the muff? 

I will email you tracking. I added $500 in extra insurance.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (May 22, 2014)

Randy your a trooper. Tougher than I am anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

The muffler belongs to someone else......no worries Dex, I'm sure yours is fine. 

Here's a modded 390XP in that same wood......



Figured out this video thing......I have to be patient. I'm not very good at that.


----------



## Termite (May 22, 2014)

Trx250r180, I did not recognize you with your new avatar. It some how makes your posts seem more intelligent.


----------



## showrguy (May 22, 2014)

well randy, if yer puttin this on hold for a few days .........
how bowt some pictures of the new shop ??


----------



## old-cat (May 22, 2014)

+1


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

We've not worked on it in a few weeks.....


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shop. As they say all good things take time


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2014)

Already gonna add 6' to the front.....it needs a porch, and a storage room.


----------



## barneyrb (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Already gonna add 6' to the front.....it needs a porch, and a storage room.


Wood stove and a domino/checkers table


----------



## LowVolt (May 22, 2014)

Damn I would love to build my own shop. My one car oversized is getting a little cramped.


----------



## Ron660 (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Already gonna add 6' to the front.....it needs a porch, and a storage room.


I agree with the porch and throw in a rocking chair.


----------



## luckydad (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Already gonna add 6' to the front.....it needs a porch, and a storage room.


Yep gotta have a porch, so we can set out there a shoot the bull when we visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (May 22, 2014)

Oh yeah your shop looks great!


----------



## bryanr2 (May 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Already gonna add 6' to the front.....it needs a porch, and a storage room.


might as well make it 8' as "bigga is more betta"


----------



## DexterDay (May 22, 2014)

You can never have to much space  



bryanr2 said:


> might as well make it 8' as "bigga is more betta"


----------



## DanTheCanadian (May 23, 2014)

I suggest separate addition for beer fridge, big one seems to be general concensus around here. Could also solve that patient issue your having with computers, just an idea.


----------



## wyk (May 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You know what Mike? Jon made a couple of cuts in that chuck of maple with a modded 390XP.......that wood makes a saw look slow.



The wood matters. I've been cutting on European Beech lately, which has the same janka hardness as Sugar Maple/Rock Maple. Significantly harder than American Beech. And it has been kicking my ass making furniture out of it compared to about any other wood, including oak. Let alone the cutting. Pine and poplar can make a saw look good...


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

After taking off a few days for Memorial Day, I've got the port work all done on Keith's saw. 

Here's some pics......





I like the muffler. It's just an empty can, with a fairly wide open design. It has plenty of screen area (not like the 261 or 441) and an outlet that should be fine for a stock unit. I see no reason to mess with the muffler unless port work will be done.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Disassembly.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Now for some machine work....


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

The cut squish band...





Machined base. 





Here's a shot of the stock ports. Casting is a little rough......


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

And finally......the finished cylinder.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I've got a lot of time in finding the timing numbers I use in these strato C-M saws......so I'll be keeping timing numbers and so forth to myself. 

Now as always, if you are porting your own saw and need some info, and/or machine work, just give me a call.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I'm gonna put this thing back together now. 

Jon is leaving in the morning to go on a cruise for a week. I'm gonna miss that boy.


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2014)

Looks good!!! 

I can't wait to get mine back! (Well, I can wait.. And will wait.. ).


----------



## redfin (May 28, 2014)

Dang fine looking grinding work Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I ran my tractor for about 6 hours Monday. The power steering has quit working........and on Tuesday I couldn't work on saws because my hands hurt so badly. I'm trying today, but working slow.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 28, 2014)

I've not seen the inside of a strato saw before. There's way too many ports in there.


----------



## MustangMike (May 28, 2014)

Looks like great stuff Randy, we are all anxiously awaiting the results.

Does this saw seem to resemble the 261 or 441?

Regarding all the ports, I agree with HH!


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

This saw is like a cross between a 441 and a 261.


----------



## LowVolt (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This saw is like a cross between a 441 and a 261.


Whoa! This guy is good.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

Randy you didn't find any stratified delayed scavenging in the transfers or exhaust??? Lol!! Very impressive work!! Thanks! opcorn:


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 28, 2014)

Can you give us an idea how long it takes to get the whole thing trued up in the lathe/jig? That, to me, looks like it could be a little fussy. Nice work and thanks for taking the time and making the effort to post. I love this stuff!


----------



## MasterMech (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a lot of time in finding the timing numbers I use in these strato C-M saws......so I'll be keeping timing numbers and so forth to myself.
> 
> Now as always, if you are porting your own saw and need some info, and/or machine work, just give me a call.


Randy, do you find that all the C-M saws like similar port timing or does it vary model to model? Also, does the C-M version require anything different than the original version? (when there is one)


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Can you give us an idea how long it takes to get the whole thing trued up in the lathe/jig? That, to me, looks like it could be a little fussy. Nice work and thanks for taking the time and making the effort to post. I love this stuff!



Sometimes I can set one up in just a few minutes......other times it takes 30 minutes or so. Like you say, it can be fussy. 

Rob (041S) supplied me with that Interapid long reach indicator. Without it, I would be lost. It is designed for use with a long arm, and is still accurate to .0005" with it. 



MasterMech said:


> Randy, do you find that all the C-M saws like similar port timing or does it vary model to model? Also, does the C-M version require anything different than the original version? (when there is one)



It varies with displacement. I use the same numbers in OE and C-M models.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

Randy did you check stock compression? I know it doesn't matter now but I never checked it before I sent it to you


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 28, 2014)

Well is it louder now ?


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

Did it require any grinding in the transfer entrance area after machining the base?


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I did check it Keith......it was 155psi. Remember, we are at 1850 ft so compression will be a fuss lower here. Now it is blowing 180psi.

On the transfer entrances, there ends up being a step into them that I don't care for. I just blend it away so that there is a smooth entrance. 

I've got some more pics, and a couple of videos.......


----------



## bryanr2 (May 28, 2014)

finally something worth reading.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Going back together......

Lots of little parts.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## MasterMech (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I did check it Keith......it was 155psi. Remember, we are at 1850 ft so compression will be a fuss lower here. Now it is blowing 180psi.
> 
> On the transfer entrances, there ends up being a step into them that I don't care for. I just blend it away so that there is a smooth entrance.
> 
> I've got some more pics, and a couple of videos.......


Bring forth the vids please! Did you change logs?


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Bonus points if anyone can tell me what I did here and why.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

MasterMech said:


> Bring forth the vids please! Did you change logs?



I did not change logs.

I did change bar and chain though. I used a new untouched 18" 3/8 RSC. I ran this saw for three cuts, and a bone stock one for one.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## bryanr2 (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bonus points if anyone can tell me what I did here and why.


Put a part on a white towel?  (That's why I pay u'da monies.)


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Hey Keith......this is your call.

Which size sticker?





This little one fits here very well....





And the larger one would go here.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

The vids will be uploading while I eat a bite.


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bonus points if anyone can tell me what I did here and why.


Oooo Oooo, pick me, lol.


----------



## RedFir Down (May 28, 2014)

Trimmed the filter baffle for a more even flow? Just a wild guess Randy.


----------



## Mike from Maine (May 28, 2014)

Took a pic and posted it online; show off?


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Tell us Brad.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

The stocker.


----------



## SquareFile (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Randy for another great thread. Hope you enjoyed your holiday weekend.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 28, 2014)

I'm going to guess something to do with the yellow zip tie. You didn't cut it off flush Randy. That could cause a nasty scratch.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey Keith......this is your call
> Which size sticker?
> Small one
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

I thought you said you were gonna put a puffy XP sticker on it...??


----------



## SquareFile (May 28, 2014)

"Not taking on new work at this time." You big tease. Make up your mastermind.


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Tell us Brad.....


Removed the baffle so that spit back fuel from the carb can mix with the fresh air in the strato ports.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> "Not taking on new work at this time." You big tease. Make up your mastermind.



I took work for two weeks.......picked up over 20 saws to do. 

Figure I better get them done. 



blsnelling said:


> Removed the baffle so that spit back fuel from the carb can mix with the fresh air in the strato ports.



Bingo. I do believe it makes a difference.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I think I like this saw now.


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bingo. I do believe it makes a difference.


Don't tell anyone that you told me a few months ago


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Keith.......keep in mine that this is a little on the conservative side. I didn't want to overshoot the target. I see where a few more gains can be made on the next one.....and then maybe a little more on the next......

I'm sure you'll be very happy with the power this unit is making now.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

OK......enough of this stuff. I have a 562XP waiting.

I smell a race.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think I like this saw now.


Wow!!! That's a 4sec improvement!!


----------



## MustangMike (May 28, 2014)

Great Job Randy, and now for the tough questions:

1) Did the broken in saw perform better than the non-broken in saw?

2) How does the ported version compare to the "Great ... Obama Like ... 562"???

That ported 362 seems to handle that tough piece of wood well.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure as it loosens on up it will really start coming alive. When it gets 5 gallon of fuel through it report back on it for me.


----------



## MustangMike (May 28, 2014)

Never mind, I guess your post answers that question.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I never got to the broken in saw Mike. I will though. I will also post a video of the 562XP in that wood. 

This 362 has really good torque now. How the saw feels in the cut is something that you just can't convey in a video.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Don't tell anyone that you told me a few months ago


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I was not impressed at all with the saw stock.

When I do a saw for the first time it allows me to decide how to tweak the numbers further. The next one will be better. I see that it needs less exhaust, more transfer, and at least 10psi more compression.


----------



## weedkilla (May 28, 2014)

That's an impressive gain. Congratulations - another great saw, and another thread that makes AS worthwhile.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Great Job Randy, and now for the tough questions:
> 
> 1) Did the broken in saw perform better than the non-broken in saw?
> 
> ...



It will be slower...
Because when Stihl's see those sexy 562's, they get performance anxiety...
Off their game...

Big damn improvement Randy...
Good job...
Is the 7900 done yet??


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I don't think this saw will run with a ported 562.......at least not yet. Give me time. 

That 261C-M that I ported and you chained sure surprised some folks at the FHC GTG.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 28, 2014)

Well Mike i hope a ported 362 can handle a piece of wood the bar wasn't buried in well.


----------



## weedkilla (May 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Great Job Randy, and now for the tough questions:
> 
> 1) Did the broken in saw perform better than the non-broken in saw?
> 
> ...


My 562 may just be Obama like. I've offered free health care with it. Recently told an injured mountain biker that if they didn't stop sooking I'd cut them up and bury them where they were.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Well Mike i hope a ported 362 can handle a piece of wood the bar wasn't buried in well.


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That 261C-M that I ported and you chained sure surprised some folks at the FHC GTG.



Yes... Yes it did.. 

So did a certain 460 

Hoping that 362C comes back Nasty as well


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Well Dex, the 460 wasn't a surprise to me. Brad, Jeremy, and I really put our heads together to come up with that recipe. Brad supplied the real "trick" that makes us able to build that saw so well. 

The 261......now what Brian told me about that saw that shocked me. I've not been able to build one that would beat my 550s or 346s yet.


----------



## showrguy (May 28, 2014)

so randy,
do i need to plan a road trip to help ya fix your tractors steering ??
or, do you think you can handle that on yer own ??

great thread btw....


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Chuck I would love to have you come visit.......but not to fix a tractor. 

I ordered a service manual from Agco for it.......and I'm pretty sure we will figure it out.


----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2014)

I had a guy offer me 2 ms261 today for 500. I have a 18" sugihara and a 3\4 handlebar and large clutchcover waiting when the 362 gets here. I'll post pics


----------



## Chris-PA (May 28, 2014)

My my, look at all that stuff! Strato valves and feedback carbs - surely they could do as well with just some longer transfers? Things that make you go hmmm...,.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

I know what you Mean Chris. 

That's why I so certain the the 461s "Delayed Exhaust Gas Stratification Process" is just marketing fluff.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 28, 2014)

Randy did you take the spark arrestor out ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 28, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Randy did you take the spark arrestor out ?


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Keith did.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 28, 2014)

Is that saw broke in? It gets stronger after 5 tanks


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well Dex, the 460 wasn't a surprise to me. Brad, Jeremy, and I really put our heads together to come up with that recipe. Brad supplied the real "trick" that makes us able to build that saw so well.
> 
> The 261......now what Brian told me about that saw that shocked me. I've not been able to build one that would beat my 550s or 346s yet.


Did it run against some 346's and 550's?


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Did it run against some 346's and 550's?



Brian said it beat a EC 550XP


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Is that saw broke in? It gets stronger after 5 tanks



I read that on stihls website


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Brian said it beat a EC 550XP



Yep.. That 550 was strong. I don't know what chain that 550xp had (heard Ted can file a good one), but it sounded like the meanest 550xp I have ever heard. 

The 261 still ran a slightly better time on most passes. Depending on operator, the times went back and forth, but the 261 had one of Hedge's chains on it (man was it pretty too  ) 

I sold my 036 to buy a 261C and have it ported..... I didn't buy a 261. I have a new 555 on the way. .  

Back to the 362's!!!  

I can't wait to run mine after the video!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Brian said it beat a EC 550XP


Sweet!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

All chain I'd bet.


----------



## cmarti (May 28, 2014)

As always, thank you for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Not completely done. Still need to run Dex's broken in 362, and a 562 in that maple.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> All chain I'd bet.


A weak saw woulda never pulled it...
I was banking on a torque monster..
Enter the monkey...


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

We make a good team then.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 28, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Sup Jeremy?


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> A weak saw woulda never pulled it...
> I was banking on a torque monster..
> Enter the monkey...



No doubt...

He wouldn't tell me who that chain was from till after the races. 

As soon as I looked at it, I could tell someone put some love in that chain. I have seen a lot of nice chain in pics. But that was the 1st of that kind I got to hold in my hand.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We make a good team then.


Yup...
But back to the original topic, the 362 in ported form is a real dandy...
A lot of people get real hung up on whether these new auto tunes can beat good ported saws from the old school selection...
I say.. Don't care....
The new crop of saws are fantastic from an operators perspective.. 
I even liked the ported 362 I ran, and I ain't a Stihl guy... 
And they're always tuned right.. No matter the temp or elevation...


----------



## bryanr2 (May 28, 2014)

I still hold to my statement that the Nos ported 359 I sold Duane would spank the 362. It is a phenominal saw... one that I will regret selling for some time. If you really want to show the evolution of the 60cc class.... whether progression or regression..... put my 262xp that you have in the mix.


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I still hold to my statement that the Nos ported 359 I sold Duane would spank the 362. It is a phenominal saw... one that I will regret selling for some time. If you really want to show the evolution of the 60cc class.... whether progression or regression..... put my 262xp that you have in the mix.



Steven.... You were correct when you told me once I ran a ported saw, I could never go back...


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Steven......I have a ported 262XP of my own here. It's a pretty good runner. 

Damn, I'll be a video duty all day tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I still hold to my statement that the Nos ported 359 I sold Duane would spank the 362. It is a phenominal saw... one that I will regret selling for some time. If you really want to show the evolution of the 60cc class.... whether progression or regression..... put my 262xp that you have in the mix.


They stout....
But a good 562 will run with em...
I would love to have a 60cc showdown... I love me dat bologna saw!!!!


----------



## weedkilla (May 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I still hold to my statement that the Nos ported 359 I sold Duane would spank the 362. It is a phenominal saw... one that I will regret selling for some time. If you really want to show the evolution of the 60cc class.... whether progression or regression..... put my 262xp that you have in the mix.


I know you have said this before - but with a lot of time with a 359 and a 562 in my hands, and about 10 minutes with a 362 - I'd rather have the new crop in my hands all day. That 359 of yours must have been an awesome saw, the new saws just feel that much more refined to me and I notice the benefits of the 562 more at the end of a day. Haven't lost a tuning screwdriver in the scrub and spent ages looking for it either!


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Let's see.....

I have a MS361, MS362, MS362C-M, 262XP, and a 562XP......60cc bonanza.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 28, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Steven.... You were correct when you told me once I ran a ported saw, I could never go back...




tell me about it...... i buy em just so I can try em ported. 23 since Feb 2011.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Let's see.....
> 
> I have a MS361, MS362, MS362C-M, 262XP, and a 562XP......60cc bonanza.


Only missing 2...
6100 and echo 600
Just sayin...


----------



## bryanr2 (May 28, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> I know you have said this before - but with a lot of time with a 359 and a 562 in my hands, and about 10 minutes with a 362 - I'd rather have the new crop in my hands all day. That 359 of yours must have been an awesome saw, the new saws just feel that much more refined to me and I notice the benefits of the 562 more at the end of a day. Haven't lost a tuning screwdriver in the scrub and spent ages looking for it either!




I will give you that the 562 is more refined while the 359 has more of the classic Husq feel to it. 562 simply wasnt for me... I prefer the classic Husq- specifically the 2 series (254,262,272, and my favorite the 288). The nos 359 I had was a freak. Kinda reminds me of this other one I own... at the end of the video.  The 359 to me was like my 2153 on steroids.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2014)

Don't forget the PooooLawn 4000.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 28, 2014)

Someone cooking taters ?


----------



## bryanr2 (May 29, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Yep.. That 550 was strong. I don't know what chain that 550xp had (heard Ted can file a good one), but it sounded like the meanest 550xp I have ever heard.
> 
> The 261 still ran a slightly better time on most passes. Depending on operator, the times went back and forth, but the 261 had one of Hedge's chains on it (man was it pretty too  )
> 
> ...



Im gonna pick me up one of those 550s and have Randy port it to complete my 50cc lineup. I wont know for myself until I have owned one.


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Keith.......keep in mine that this is a little on the conservative side. I didn't want to overshoot the target. I see where a few more gains can be made on the next one.....and then maybe a little more on the next......
> 
> I'm sure you'll be very happy with the power this unit is making now.


Actually that was a 6 sec improvement over an all stock non muffler modded 362c. 37% increase over an all stock 362c?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> tell me about it...... i buy em just so I can try em ported. 23 since Feb 2011.


I add nearly $300 to the purchase price of any new saw I'm considering now......


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Did it run against some 346's and 550's?


Only the EC 550 was ported. There was a strong muff modded 346XPG there but it wasn't quite keeping up with it. I was the only one running Picco on a 50cc. 

Randy, that particular 261 was a great runner as a stock saw. She's quite the angry little bastard now. It probably has more run time on it than any of my other saws since I brought it home last fall.

I can't wait to see this 60cc bonanza..........


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 29, 2014)

Why is it that OEMs leave all this performance on the table? Surely if there's nearly 40% to be had, they could have made it that way to begin with. EPA?


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Why is it that OEMs leave all this performance on the table? Surely if there's nearly 40% to be had, they could have made it that way to begin with. EPA?


Haywire Ive wondered the same unless its just to much output for EPA


----------



## CR888 (May 29, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Why is it that OEMs leave all this performance on the table? Surely if there's nearly 40% to be had, they could have made it that way to begin with. EPA?



Big difference between a 40% power increase and a 40% increase in cut times. l think a lot of folks believe a saw that cuts 40% faster has 40% more hp.......far from the case. There are many things that can be tuned to increase cut times and probably the most beneficial being a well filed chain.Todays saws are about chain speed and chains need to be on the money for them to peform. The OEM has to put a product on the shelf that is a comprimise of many factors, regulations and requirements. OEM engineers are producing more power with less fuel/emissions while ever improving functionality of their products. Non OEM AS saw builders have one requirement they need to meet.....more power/faster cut times. l bet if OEM engineers had all the restaints taken away and were told to just worry about power increases 90% the hard work would dissapear. Just my 2cents.....& yes l do love ported saws.


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Big difference between a 40% power increase and a 40% increase in cut times. l think a lot of folks believe a saw that cuts 40% faster has 40% more hp.......far from the case. There are many things that can be tuned to increase cut times and probably the most beneficial being a well filed chain.Todays saws are about chain speed and chains need to be on the money for them to peform. The OEM has to put a product on the shelf that is a comprimise of many factors, regulations and requirements. OEM engineers are producing more power with less fuel/emissions while ever improving functionality of their products. Non OEM AS saw builders have one requirement they need to meet.....more power/faster cut times. l bet if OEM engineers had all the restaints taken away and were told to just worry about power increases 90% the hard work would dissapear. Just my 2cents.....& yes l do love ported saws.


 Agreed but any way you look at it Mastermind made a 6 sec. Reduction in cut time over a stock unit and also using the conservative approach on his first stab at it!! Impressive! Wouldnt hurt my feelings if he
Opened it back up and went to the wild side!!! Lol!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Steven......I have a ported 262XP of my own here. It's a pretty good runner.
> 
> Damn, I'll be a video duty all day tomorrow.


When the cat's away, the mice will play....!


----------



## birddogtg (May 29, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Yep.. That 550 was strong. I don't know what chain that 550xp had (heard Ted can file a good one), but it sounded like the meanest 550xp I have ever heard.
> 
> The 261 still ran a slightly better time on most passes. Depending on operator, the times went back and forth, but the 261 had one of Hedge's chains on it (man was it pretty too  )
> 
> ...


The 550 had 3/8 round chisel,Same chain I use to cut every day with.


----------



## birddogtg (May 29, 2014)

Randy said once he got a 26 per cent increase just by using square chain on a 261.I may have to try some.The differants in the fastest times of both saw was 3 hundredth of a second.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Sup Jeremy?


Hey Randy!
Figured I'd take a walk over here and see what all the noise was.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Figured I'd take a walk over here and see what all the noise was.



These ported saws are so loud


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 29, 2014)

I ported my toaster and yes, it got much louder.


----------



## Ron660 (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



Porting definitely works! Thank goodness that type of service is available.


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I ported my toaster and yes, it got much louder.[/QUOTE
> makes toast in 30 sec instead of 60 sec!! lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 29, 2014)

Real toasters run 3 phase power ..........


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Real toasters run 3 phase power ..........


lol!! that thing would light up like a nuculear power plant


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

Does it shoot the toast out 40% higher now when the toaster pops?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 29, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Does it shoot the toast out 40% higher now when the toaster pops?


Yes! And in 40% less time than before


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 29, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Does it shoot the toast out 40% higher now when the toaster pops?



Only with the screen removed after 5 pieces of toast for break in.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Only with the screen removed after 5 pieces of toast for break in.


LOL! Right i forgot about the screen


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

My toaster has stratified buttering technology!It stuffs a layer of butter on the toast when it shoots out the longer transfers !!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Why is it that OEMs leave all this performance on the table? Surely if there's nearly 40% to be had, they could have made it that way to begin with. EPA?





CR888 said:


> Big difference between a 40% power increase and a 40% increase in cut times. l think a lot of folks believe a saw that cuts 40% faster has 40% more hp.......far from the case. There are many things that can be tuned to increase cut times and probably the most beneficial being a well filed chain.Todays saws are about chain speed and chains need to be on the money for them to peform. The OEM has to put a product on the shelf that is a comprimise of many factors, regulations and requirements. OEM engineers are producing more power with less fuel/emissions while ever improving functionality of their products. Non OEM AS saw builders have one requirement they need to meet.....more power/faster cut times. l bet if OEM engineers had all the restaints taken away and were told to just worry about power increases 90% the hard work would dissapear. Just my 2cents.....& yes l do love ported saws.



Well said. 

It's raining here.......so I'm grinding on a few units. 

Jon just peeled out for a cruise.....I'm shorthanded now for sure. He does all the work.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 29, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> LOL! Right i forgot about the screen



You can read my review on the master-toasted website


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You can read my review on the master-toasted website


Is it the very first review?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2014)

birddogtg said:


> Randy said once he got a 26 per cent increase just by using square chain on a 261.I may have to try some.The differants in the fastest times of both saw was 3 hundredth of a second.


If you are looking for square chain to run on the 550, it will be hard to find unless you convert it yourself, have someone else file/grind it square, or switch to standard 3/8" chain. I have a loop of .325 Stihl RS that I had Randy/Jon grind square for me and that chain cuts real good as well. Just not quite as fast as the masterpiece Hedgerow sent me.  

I wish we had had more time Ted, as I would have liked to run my 261 and your 550 with the same/similar chains. What a great weekend that was!


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Got the r kit in for my masterminded 362c. It included 3/4

bar, oversize clutch cover with rubber deflector , dual spike set and roller and all hardware to mount. It will also wear the 18" Sugihara bar. I included the stihl oem stock number for the whole kit


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

Keith, is there a part number for the whole kit?


----------



## DexterDay (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Keith, is there a part number for the whole kit?




I want one as well..

Also, where do you get the 18" Sugi Keith? That's a beauty!! This gonna be one sexy looking saw!!


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Keith, is there a part number for the whole kit?





Mastermind said:


> Keith, is there a part number for the whole kit?



Its the part number on the package in previous post


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I want one as well..
> 
> Also, where do you get the 18" Sugi Keith? That's a beauty!! This gonna be one sexy looking saw!!


Got the Sugihara from Randy @ Weedeaterman.com


----------



## DexterDay (May 29, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Got the Sugihara from Randy @ Weedeaterman.com



Is that 18" X .050 X 66 DL?


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

Yes


DexterDay said:


> Is that 18" X .050 X 66 DL?[/QUOTE


----------



## MustangMike (May 29, 2014)

I put square file chain on both saws earlier this year and it is still on both of them. Also gave a loop to MechanicMatt for his 76 cc Husky hybrid and another loop to my brother for his MS 460. That chain has stayed on all 4 saws, it does make a nice difference. Once you try it, it is hard to take it off. Luckily, I seemed to be able to sharpen it right from the start.

If anyone tries it I would recommend studying the sharpening angles on Madsen's website. I'm using PFRED Three Square files (#17082).


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2014)

Square is great as long as you always cut clean wood


----------



## MustangMike (May 29, 2014)

I usually try to cut clean wood. I used to use Stihl RS. The Stihl square stays sharp just as long and just cuts faster. When the wood is not clean I usually try to cut the dirty part from the inside out so you don't jam the grit between your chain and the wood.

As always, when the wood is not clean you have to sharpen more often (with any chain), but semi chisel will work better in dirty conditions.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 29, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Big difference between a 40% power increase and a 40% increase in cut times. l think a lot of folks believe a saw that cuts 40% faster has 40% more hp.......far from the case. - snip



I'm talking about performance increases due to changes made by the porters that increase the working rpm of the saw or increased power output that allows running a bigger rim. Swapping to a different grind or filing a sharper chain isn't performance left on the table by the oem.


----------



## hseII (May 29, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Damn I would love to build my own shop. My one car oversized is getting a little cramped.
> 
> View attachment 351659



Where's those Saws Mr.?


----------



## LowVolt (May 29, 2014)

Only 1 saw in that pic, am 026. All the good ones are on a shelf in the basement.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 29, 2014)

this thread doesnt belong on the second page.... yet.


----------



## DexterDay (May 29, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> this thread doesnt belong on the second page.... yet.




I was hoping Jon was only going a a 24 hour cruise  lol 

We need him back to put saws together and run them in some videos! 

Randy has an azz load of work. 
He needs a little help!


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

Today I had to do the shipping and labeling.


----------



## KG441c (May 29, 2014)

We need a raffle for a day in the shop with Mastermind!! lol!! Would be very interesting to watch the work and testing of the saws


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

That would have to wait till the new shop is done.....no room in the old one.


----------



## LowVolt (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like you need some more help. Do you ever see Mastermind Worksaws being anything more than you and Jon? Just curious...


----------



## bryanr2 (May 29, 2014)

Where'd Big Jon go on a cruise to?


----------



## bryanr2 (May 29, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds like you need some more help. Do you ever see Mastermind Worksaws being anything more than you and Jon? Just curious...



Id say Randy is like me.... if my name is attached to it.... Im the one who's doing the work.


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds like you need some more help. Do you ever see Mastermind Worksaws being anything more than you and Jon? Just curious...



If anyone else did it, it wouldn't be the same. 

I once had 14 men working for me framing homes. When we started running two crews, and siding, roofing, etc, quality suffered. I couldn't be everywhere.....

I don't want to ever have those headaches again.


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Where'd Big Jon go on a cruise to?



Bahamas.


----------



## cgraham1 (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I took work for two weeks.......picked up over 20 saws to do.


I see my saw made it to your shop. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Spectre468 (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bahamas.


Sounds like you are paying him too much!


----------



## bryanr2 (May 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I see my saw made it to your shop. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones!



Yes..... Yes you are! Which one did you send him?


----------



## cgraham1 (May 30, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Which one did you send him?


This one right here...


And this...


----------



## bryanr2 (May 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> This one right here...
> View attachment 352756
> 
> And this...View attachment 352757


here's mine..


----------



## whitedogone (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Bahamas.


 
You you going to be placing a WMWS speedo order? If so, I vote for purple. No need for Jon to model it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Today I had to do the shipping


Now, did you leave the boxes stock, or did you port them?


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

Ported of course.


----------



## redfin (May 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Removed the baffle so that spit back fuel from the carb can mix with the fresh air in the strato ports.


Randy would you care to esplain this a little more. I thought I understood the strato air charge but apparently I'm missing something. I was under the ASSumption the strato charge entered before the fuel charge and fire of the plug.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 30, 2014)

I hate it when they spit back


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

redfin said:


> Randy would you care to esplain this a little more. I thought I understood the strato air charge but apparently I'm missing something. I was under the ASSumption the strato charge entered before the fuel charge and fire of the plug.



Like any two stroke there will be fuel mix spitting out of the carb at wot. the designers separated the filter base so that fuel would not be drawn into the fresh air stream. What I do is fix it so they can mix behind the carb, and pollute the fresh charge with a little fuel. 

The strato charge is layered on top of the incoming fuel laden charge, but the layers are surely not well defined. 

I also change the timing of the transfer ports in a way that makes the strato charge even further ahead.....


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like any two stroke there will be fuel mix spitting out of the carb at wot. the designers separated the filter base so that fuel would not be drawn into the fresh air stream. What I do is fix it so they can mix behind the carb, and pollute the fresh charge with a little fuel.
> 
> The strato charge is layered on top of the incoming fuel laden charge, but the layers are surely not well defined.
> 
> I also change the timing of the transfer ports in a way that makes the strato charge even further ahead.....


wow!! thanks for the explanation


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like any two stroke there will be fuel mix spitting out of the carb at wot. the designers separated the filter base so that fuel would not be drawn into the fresh air stream. What I do is fix it so they can mix behind the carb, and pollute the fresh charge with a littlse fuel.
> So
> The strato charge is layered on top of the incoming fuel laden charge, but the layers are surely not well defined.
> 
> I also change the timing of the transfer ports in a way that makes the strato charge even further ahead.....


Manual fuel injection!!! So now my 362c is a stratified delaying atomizer??? Lol!!


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Manual fuel injection!!! So now my 362c is a stratified delaying atomizer??? Lol!!


At least your modification works and isnt marketing fluff like Stihls stratified delayed scavenging technology!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

Sometimes....


----------



## blsnelling (May 30, 2014)

I take it you haven't met Randy. He's definitely a little fluffy


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I take it you haven't met Randy. He's definitely a little fluffy


Heck Brad I though I was gonna win that raffle to The Mastermind Workshop Day for giving him.a fancy name for his technology but you already won the pop quiz the other day!! Randy said hes out of cookies for now!!! lol!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I take it you haven't met Randy. He's definitely a little fluffy



I fail to see the humor.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 30, 2014)

Hmmmmm


----------



## cgraham1 (May 30, 2014)

I like the 562. Especially with that nice Stihl bar. Great job, nice thread...

Now quit messing around, at least until you finish my saw. Then you can mess around some more!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

I'm doing two saws right now that arrived near the first of April. I'm slow, but the quality really sucks.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 30, 2014)

that 562 sounded pissed off at that log ,lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 30, 2014)

Not sure if these results are gonna satisfy MustangMike


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 30, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not sure if these results are gonna satisfy MustangMike



General thing i have found between most stihl's and husky 's is the Huskies will spool up higher in the cut ,but the stihl can lean a little harder on at a sacrifice of chain speed ,the lean on is nice in my opinion if you run a longer bar


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 30, 2014)

I still dont think the spark arrestor was removed on that 362 ken..


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Dang!! That 362 needs some more stratified delayed atomization!!! lol!!


----------



## Alongshot (May 30, 2014)

Randy, any thought feedback on how the handling on the 362cm is? Balance, weight, AV?

Nice work on the saw, & making this post for us.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

I'm a Stihlhead......so I like the 362 in terms of size, weight, heft, and most of all, build quality. It feels like a 261....but a little bigger.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 30, 2014)

Heft


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

On the 562XP. 

I've done a hell of a lot of those. My first one wasn't as fast as that one.......it has some trickery inside.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Heft



That was just for Mike........he seems like a guy that understands heft.


----------



## redfin (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Like any two stroke there will be fuel mix spitting out of the carb at wot. the designers separated the filter base so that fuel would not be drawn into the fresh air stream. What I do is fix it so they can mix behind the carb, and pollute the fresh charge with a little fuel.
> 
> The strato charge is layered on top of the incoming fuel laden charge, but the layers are surely not well defined.
> I also change the timing of the transfer ports in a way that makes the strato charge even further ahead.....



Gotcha, thanks. So you are taking full advantage of the possible fuel charge?


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

redfin said:


> Gotcha, thanks. So you are taking full advantage of the possible fuel charge?



In every way I can think of.


----------



## Mike from Maine (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In every way I can think of.


dual carbs.


----------



## MustangMike (May 30, 2014)

Both saws look great Randy. 

Considering this is your first 362 C-M, and you refined your 562 technique, I think the results were great.

They are obviously both very good saws.

Thanks for the info Randy, keep it coming.

Although you don't need to keep giving me special mention, enough people already do that! But speaking of heft, you did not weight them?


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Whoa!! lets back up the cut times on the ported 362 was 10,11,11sec. The cut time on the 562 was 10, 12 sec. Thats 11 sec avg. for both saws?


----------



## MustangMike (May 30, 2014)

I guess this means I'm VINDICATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

LMAO 

Mike you are alright. 

I can weigh them......

Later.


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Id take either saw myself. In fact i want a 346xp for limbing


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

I've already said this so many times........but Huskys sound faster. Sometimes they aren't........but they always sound like they are. 

Maybe we are at the limit of a stock chain it that wood? 

Or, is the wood getting harder??????

Or......or....or.....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 30, 2014)

AKA Hardwood.....


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Hell no!! The spot the Husky was in was softer! I saw it from here!!! lmao!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

This has been a fun thread.


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This has been a fun thread.


Yep!!


----------



## MustangMike (May 30, 2014)

Randy, you make them all great! Which one would you not want to have?


----------



## DexterDay (May 30, 2014)

Does the Stihl tensioner hole on the bars, have to be drilled out to go on the Large mount? 

I have an adapter, and a Dolmar 6400 on the way. The Stihl bars are something I have a few of


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've already said this so many times........but Huskys sound faster. Sometimes they aren't........but they always sound like they are.
> 
> Maybe we are at the limit of a stock chain it that wood?
> 
> ...


The Husky had to go through the knot...
They are evil...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Does the Stihl tensioner hole on the bars, have to be drilled out to go on the Large mount?


I have limited experience with this but my Stihl bar hole is smaller than the pin on my Husky adjuster. I suppose they're all like that. DW


----------



## Ron660 (May 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I ported my toaster and yes, it got much louder.


When adding jelly & butter to your toast don't forget to mix at 32:1


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> When adding jelly & butter to your toast don't forget to mix at 32:1


I only like the Pro model Toaster! No homeowner or farm model toaster for me! I immediately de Epa mine. I only use 110v on mine 115 v will cause incomplete burning of the toast!!


----------



## Ron660 (May 30, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I only like the Pro model Toaster! No homeowner or farm model toaster for me! I immediately de Epa mine. I only use 110v on mine !! 115 v will cause incomplete burning of the toast!!


 The best ones are made in Germany.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 30, 2014)

I think one of these will bring it past the 40% threshhold .................


----------



## Ron660 (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm doing two saws right now that arrived near the first of April. I'm slow, but the quality really sucks.


 I'd like to see a video of my ported 660, when finished, on that same log. If that was the same log that ported 390xp was on.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Randy, you make them all great! Which one would you not want to have?



I've not found a 60cc saw that I truly dislike Mike. From the Echo 600P, to the Dolmar 6100, and all that are between. 



DexterDay said:


> Does the Stihl tensioner hole on the bars, have to be drilled out to go on the Large mount?
> 
> I have an adapter, and a Dolmar 6400 on the way. The Stihl bars are something I have a few of



Moved a little further away from the slot.......or enlarged. 



Trx250r180 said:


> I think one of these will bring it past the 40% threshhold .................



Way past it I'd bet.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> I'd like to see a video of my ported 660, when finished, on that same log. If that was the same log that ported 390xp was on.



That log is almost spent.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

This is what's playing in the shop right now........enjoy.


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Im bored!! Im about ready to go listen to how loud my ported toaster is


----------



## SCHallenger (May 30, 2014)

Great thread, good music, & lots of fun in between! Thanks.


----------



## dl5205 (May 30, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Whoa!! lets back up the cut times on the ported 362 was 10,11,11sec. The cut time on the 562 was 10, 12 sec. Thats 11 sec avg. for both saws?



Not to argue, both saws are great, but I saw about 10 sec even for both cuts on the 562.


----------



## dl5205 (May 30, 2014)

Randy, as always, I appreciate the time and effort you put into posting your build threads. 

Thanks!


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

I counted several times with the counter. 2nd cut 12 at minimum 11. You r also looking at a conservatively ported 362 with probably 1 tank of fuel through it


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

I know whats coming next!! I smell a 262xp coming for revenge!


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Just my opinion would be alil more massaging in the 362c and alil more aggressive chain would be a different ballgame and also a broken in saw with possibly a 7 pin sprocket. Just a thought but Ill proudly cut firewood with it and smile ear to ear


----------



## cgraham1 (May 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Does the Stihl tensioner hole on the bars, have to be drilled out to go on the Large mount?
> 
> I have an adapter, and a Dolmar 6400 on the way. The Stihl bars are something I have a few of


For the Dolmar, the bar works fine as is. On a Husky, the oiler hole needs to be drilled out and the bar slot lengthened. It's not too hard to do.


----------



## cgraham1 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MustangMike (May 30, 2014)

Randy, Great song choice, but I think I'd also like to hear WIPEOUT! Seems like a lot of my good friends, who have been following me around this site like groupies, have suddenly stopped posting!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> that 562 sounded pissed off at that log ,lol


I got to run my 346 that returned from its vacation this week.
All I have to say is "HOLY SH!T"!!!
My hats off to Randy. 
The "pissed off" at the log comment was dead nutz.
I asked for spicy......I got spicy


----------



## MustangMike (May 30, 2014)

Sounds nice Jeremy, something else to bring to GTG! Enjoy!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 30, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Sounds nice Jeremy, something else to bring to GTG! Enjoy!


Might have to ship it down, I don't think Phil will let a Husky ride in the truck


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Might have to ship it down, I don't think Phil will let a Husky ride in the truck



You need to use it to shower that dipsh!t with chips every time y'all cut together.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You need to use it to shower that dipsh!t with chips every time y'all cut together.


ROFLMAO


Now I gotta get that junk collector to grind me sum chain.


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Randy has an azz load of work.
> He needs a little help!


Where do I apply?


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

Brian and Matt both do good chain. 

I like a square ground .325 on that saw.


----------



## redfin (May 30, 2014)

Randy, I have been pondering what you do with the carb intake on the strato saws today so I tore down my 261 tonite.

From what I saw I believe the tube at roughly 10 o'clock looking at the carb with the plastiic spacer off is the strato intake? Have you messed with changing the strato charge on the 261?

Sorry to derail the fun in this thread with some tech. My CDO brain wants to know.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

On the intake side of the 261 I just remove the divider in the air filter base.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 30, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 352836



i like the one in the MIDDLE!


----------



## weedkilla (May 30, 2014)

Thanks. Great thread.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Now I gotta get that junk collector to grind me sum chain.


Anything to help feed Phil a husky sandwich...


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 30, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im bored!! Im about ready to go listen to how loud my ported toaster is


Make a BLT while you're at it.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Brian and Matt both do good chain.
> 
> I like a square ground .325 on that saw.


They're super smooth work chains, I'm still filing the one you sent with the Deere...
But these saws got enough ass to pull a 3/8 square for speed...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2014)

MasterMech said:


> Where do I apply?


Something tells me you'd take to a Fordham like a duck to water....


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Something tells me you'd take to a Fordham like a duck to water....


I'm young, dumb, and still learning. . I have taken a Dremel to a cylinder before with decent results but I by no means had a clue.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

MasterMech said:


> I'm young, dumb, and still learning. . I have taken a Dremel to a cylinder before with decent results but I by no means had a clue.



Don't be crowding in on the work.


----------



## KG441c (May 30, 2014)

Made a nice score tonight. STIHL 026. only needs cleaning and ignition coil. 160psi 40$$$


----------



## bryanr2 (May 30, 2014)

getting pretty close to 30k messages randy.


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be crowding in on the work.


I'm up to my ass in mowers and other repairs right now. Happy to leave the hot-roddin' to the pros.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Made a nice score tonight. STIHL 026. only needs cleaning and ignition coil. 160psi 40$$$View attachment 352897



Yeah you did get a deal. 


bryanr2 said:


> getting pretty close to 30k messages randy.



WooT wOOt



MasterMech said:


> I'm up to my ass in mowers and other repairs right now. Happy to leave the hot-roddin' to the pros.



Thank goodness........I'd hate to get put outta work.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah you did get a deal.
> 
> 
> WooT wOOt
> ...


*
*
_Im just waiting on some new models and it's gonna be CAD in "full affect"_


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 2, 2014)

Randy, I see you incorporated SAR in your logo, Very Nice!!! Also needed to make another post to this thread so it does not die too quickly!!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2014)

Once I get my 362C back, this thread will be at the top for some time. 

I have a 555 and 6400 to run the ported 362 against. Gonna make a shootout video or 2.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 2, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Once I get my 362C back, this thread will be at the top for some time.
> 
> I have a 555 and 6400 to run the ported 362 against. Gonna make a shootout video or 2.


Lol!! I hear you Dexter! Wished I lived close so w e could run the 362 against one another. Im redoing an 026 pro top to bottom and porting it right now. Occupying my mind until that 362c gets back!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm gonna ship Keith's back Friday. I was gonna go back in, but I'd rather him put a little time on it. If I hang onto it till the next 362 is up, I'll have it a few more weeks at least.


----------



## Alongshot (Jun 3, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> Not to argue, both saws are great, but I saw about 10 sec even for both cuts on the 562.



I Agree


KG441c said:


> I counted several times with the counter. 2nd cut 12 at minimum 11. You r also looking at a conservatively ported 362 with probably 1 tank of fuel through it



Don't know what your counting w/. I used a stopwatch on my phone, Both cuts for the 562 came in just under 10 sec (roughly 9.8). first cut for the 362 I had at about 10.6 sec second was around 11.5 third was around 11.8sec . not sure where your seeing 12sec on either of the cuts w/the 562.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 3, 2014)

Alongshot said:


> I Agree
> 
> 
> Don't know what your counting w/. I used a stopwatch on my phone, Both cuts for the 562 came in just under 10 sec (roughly 9.8). first cut for the 362 I had at about 10.6 sec second was around 11.5 third was around 11.8sec . not sure where your seeing 12sec on either of the cuts w/the 562.


Good deal. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Once I get my 362C back, this thread will be at the top for some time.
> 
> I have a 555 and 6400 to run the ported 362 against. Gonna make a shootout video or 2.



just a reminder..... we want to see a video of that 362cm against the 665.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 3, 2014)

Working 12 hrs this weekend, so my time is slightly limited. 

I have a friend coming over a we are gonna test numerous 60 cc saws and I should be able to get some very good video there.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 3, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:...l wanna see Kennis give that Solo 665 some 'testing' when comparing the 60cc class saws.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 3, 2014)

CR888 said:


> opcorn:opcorn:...l wanna see Kennis give that Solo 665 some 'testing' when comparing the 60cc class saws.



Thanks bud.. How is the Dolly and 555?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this thing even on???????

Breaker, breaker........come back for a radio check......


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Is this thing even on???????
> 
> Breaker, breaker........come back for a radio check......


This is Roscoe go ahead Boss Hog!! Lmao!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 4, 2014)

Did i hear a rubber ducky ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Me too. opcorn:


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll be able to post something in not too long!


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

Im testing 87 octane vs vp94 in the 362c Thursday and will post videos


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I'll be able to post something in not too long!



I just received a MS362 from UPS.......



KG441c said:


> Im testing 87 octane vs vp94 in the 362c Thursday and will post videos



Which oil, at what ratio?


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

BELRAY H1R at 32to1.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just received a MS362 from UPS.......
> 
> 
> 
> Which oil, at what ratio?



Don't forget to check under the bonnet before you fire her up!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> BELRAY H1R at 32to1.



You won't need much octane in the gas with that ratio. The lower octane will likely run better, but if you have a temp gauge, check it.


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the fluke laser temp. Check meter. Where do u shoot it to check the temp?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Is this thing even on???????
> 
> Breaker, breaker........come back for a radio check......



I got a video.. But it wasn't much of a race  

Better video to come in a week or 

1968 Poulan model 31 vs Stihl MS 362C-M:


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

If you can check the cylinder, if not check the exhaust. Just be consistent.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2014)

That Poulan is cool...
It don't gotta be fast...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That Poulan is cool...
> It don't gotta be fast...



Yeah. It was a blast to run. I picked it up for another member. He told me to run it and have some fun with it. Kinda cool of him.

Gonna ship it to its new home this week.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

I had to cut firewood with one of those Poulans when I first got married..........loud SOB.......


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I had to cut firewood with one of those Poulans when I first got married..........loud SOB.......



Yep. Definitely an ear buster!! Just a cast aluminum flange that is about 1.5" long to direct the exhaust out. You can look right into the piston/cylinder. 

But it is a very cool saw! Was nice to run it. Makes me appreciate mine a little more


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

That's an understatement......


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Don't forget to check under the bonnet before you fire her up!


I have a feeling that when u get that 362 back from gettin extra bananas put in it that u will want that 044 ported


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I *KNOW* that when u get that 362 back from gettin extra bananas put in it that u will *HAVE* that 044 ported



Fixed it for ya


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Fixed it for ya


Lol! Exactly!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Lol! Exactly!



Figured that's what you meant.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I have a feeling that when u get that 362 back from gettin extra bananas put in it that u will want that 044 ported



A lot of people say they already run like they have been ported (almost)!


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

Pretty sure the ported 362 will cut with it. Lighter too


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

Mtronics will adjust for u in the cut also! Huge advantage IMO


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2014)

I am looking forward to it, and those are the pluses. On the other side, I'm sure the 044/046/461 have more robust chassis that will hold up longer over time. I'm looking forward to the increased cut speed of the 362, but for serious bucking I will likely still break out a larger saw.


----------



## KG441c (Aug 4, 2014)

Chassis?? They r almost identical except for the anti vibration system. That can be alil weaker if u r heavy handed and horse the saw around. Ive worked on both styles bottom to top and personally I dont see the older models built any better?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Chassis?? They r almost identical except for the anti vibration system. That can be alil weaker if u r heavy handed and horse the saw around. Ive worked on both styles bottom to top and personally I dont see the older models built any better?



Yeah, Stihl has changed the look, but the overall quality and chassis of the Pro saws has been the same since the introduction of the later 0 series saws (024, 034, 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, etc).

The main two differences now, is the air filtration (far superior to the old saws) and the A/V (again, far superior to the older saws). 

So I agree with KG441c. The quality, design, and overall workmanship is no less on a newer "Pro" saw. 

Sorry Mike.. I normally agree with you on many things. But not this one.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks bud.. How is the Dolly and 555?


They are really happy in their new home. l am kinda glad l got a tripple nickel in such nice condition rather than the 562xp that was on my radar. It sits next to my 550xp The saw is super smooth and a pleasure to run. The dolmar l have not used as much....but my buddy at Solo is seeing what he can do for me as far as a OEM 665/681 P&C so l can play saw builder one night and give that 6400 a slightly different personality. l figure its such a nice looker in red/black it deserves some love. l did well buying 2 saws in suchnice condition. My CAD bit me again today when l saw an add for a straight gassed near new Johnsered 2165 for $120 in online classifields. l bought it without negotiation as the seller described it as a vitually new saw. lt is coming from interstate (Tasmania) little island at bottom of Aussie map. lt a nice feeling when you have saws on the way.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

CR888 said:


> They are really happy in their new home. l am kinda glad l got a tripple nickel in such nice condition rather than the 562xp that was on my radar. It sits next to my 550xp The saw is super smooth and a pleasure to run. The dolmar l have not used as much....but my buddy at Solo is seeing what he can do for me as far as a OEM 665/681 P&C so l can play saw builder one night and give that 6400 a slightly different personality. l figure its such a nice looker in red/black it deserves some love. l did well buying 2 saws in suchnice condition. My CAD bit me again today when l saw an add for a straight gassed near new Johnsered 2165 for $120 in online classifields. l bought it without negotiation as the seller described it as a vitually new saw. lt is coming from interstate (Tasmania) little island at bottom of Aussie map. lt a nice feeling when you have saws on the way.



Glad they are doing well and you are still bit with a good case of CAD!! LOL..

The 665 is a great saw. I think it's a little stronger than a 6400, but not much. 

Because the Solo has a longer stroke, you will need to do some machine work to the cylinder. But if you got a 681 cylinder on the Dolly? She would be a screamer. Hope your buddy comes through for you. 

Glad you are enjoying them. 

Cheers bud!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Dex......I'm thinking of putting a new OEM 7900 top end on one of the 665s. I'd just have to cut .039" out of the squish band.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

Those OEM top ends are pretty cheap, so I wouldn't mind doing so. 

But I am more interested in seeing what the stock cylinder is capable of . 

Looking forward to your testing and findings. And thanks again for the shirts.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I'll be grinding on the 65cc top ends.......I've got three of em here.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh I'll be grinding on the 65cc top ends.......I've got three of em here.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 5, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 5, 2014)

if mine comes out of the box it will be that the quad port 65cc cylinder is '' that impressive"ported. Ive done the 79cc thing in the past. Dont mind spending another couple hundred on it for porting.... but dont see myself spending another $400+ for the 79cc cylinder and porting.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 5, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah, Stihl has changed the look, but the overall quality and chassis of the Pro saws has been the same since the introduction of the later 0 series saws (024, 034, 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, etc).
> 
> The main two differences now, is the air filtration (far superior to the old saws) and the A/V (again, far superior to the older saws).
> 
> ...




Hey, don't be sorry, I'm glad I'm wrong. I just presumed the larger saws were built stronger (larger bearings, etc)? But I want the 362 to be tough as nails!


----------



## CR888 (Aug 5, 2014)

l know Baileys gives you a thicker 1mm gasket for their 7900 big bore kits if you are mounting one on a 665/675/681 Solo.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep, and the gasket is provided by Dolmar when you buy the OEM kit. Maybe it's the same with Solo?


----------



## Bcbushman (Sep 23, 2018)

Mastermind said:


> I'm a Stihlhead......so I like the 362 in terms of size, weight, heft, and most of all, build quality. It feels like a 261....but a little bigger.


Good to hear, I just bought one and alot of people are beating up on them on here. I was starting to question my choice


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 23, 2018)

Four years old is pretty young for a human. Not so much for a chainsaw thread.


----------



## Bcbushman (Sep 23, 2018)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Four years old is pretty young for a human. Not so much for a chainsaw thread.


New guy here. I'll check the dates on posts next time


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll let it go this time. Next time there will be trouble. LOL


----------

